# Hello



## our-lady (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello I'm Lorna

Me and my boyfriend have recently really got into mantids, he bought an egyptian mantid that we found in a pet shop while browsing and since then we have been interested in increasing and buying more. I found this while forum while randomly looking on the net to clue up about mantids and thought it would be a great place to come and learn =)

)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Our lady, where bouts u guys from, I'm in OHIO! Almost covered in snow. loving it, loving it! weeee




. Sorry, I am not a nut, just love the winter days! Theres a lot to learn here, so have fun!


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Lorna.... very nice to have you here!  You'll find lots of info here, and sources for acquiring more species of mantids if you like.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

